# Show off your tincs



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd like to see pics of New Rivers and Sipaliwinis in particular, but feel free to post any of your favorites. I've not been able to find very many pictures of the two I mentioned and would like to see more examples of the variation in these forms. Thanks.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Somewhat offtopic but if anyone has Koetari river tincs, please post some pics (and let me know if you have froglets for sale).

-Nish


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't have either of the two mentioned, but here's a few pics of my inferalanis tincs when they were younger.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Citronella


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Patricia









Giant Orange 









Regina









Powder









Citronella









Oyapok









Cobalt


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry I don't have either one you're looking for, but here are some of mine:

Oyapock

















And I'll try to upload a picture of my Alanis later...


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry I don't have them either but wanted to share my favorite little guys!


----------



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd still like to see New Rivers and Sips, but it's a nice-looking selection so far. Oyapoks are another of my favorites, so I'm glad to see some of them included too.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to see some more new rivers as well....but untill then here is one more of my biggest tinc.










I did not think these guys/gals would be so bold and active, I love them.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some of my younger Yellowbacks

hope you enjoy

2-3 months old









4 months old









4months old









Greetings


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Oyapock









Patricia

















Lorenzo


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, Here's my New River Trio and some other Favorites;

New River Trio 2.1









Regina Pair









Oyapok Pair









Patricia Pair









Bakhuis Female










Bill Finley
Maine


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice Lorenzo, Kip!  I was hoping to see some of those!

Also really loving those New Rivers, Bill. Really cool frogs.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Bill,
those new rivers look like Blue sips to me!


----------



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

Julio said:


> Hey Bill,
> those new rivers look like Blue sips to me!


They look awesome to me either way. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Know I have more pics, but can't seem to find them...


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

You know, the difference between Blue Sips and New River, about the same as Having Red Bastimentos and Orange Bastimentos, give Orange Basti, some Naturose, and you have a Red Basti, in 3 weeks. 
According to Tropical Experience, they are basically the same along with, Kutari River. I'm not sure 100%, although I got them from Greg & Amanda, as New River, so I'll call them New River's.

Bill


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you like to think so that is fine, but those are the first new rivers i have ever seen that look like that.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are my two patrica's


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of my Brazilians..
























This one is neat because you can see his tongue shooting out to catch a fruitfly..








Black sheep...I temporarily housed this guy with some azureus that were the same size..









Also, if anyone can determine sex on any of these guys from these photos let me know. Thanks!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

One of my Yellow Heads


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Brazilians are my favs! anybody else have pics of yellowheads?


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

some pictures of my tincs:
Matecho, Black Surinam/Monte Dourado and 2 Powder blues ( with blue legs and with grey legs)
looking for pictures of my Mont Matoury / Cayenne and will post them too.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Alanis x Citronella


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Azureus








Surinam Cobalts
















Bakhuis (at SMenigoz's place)








Regina (at SMenigoz's place)


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Julio said:


>


oooooooo which one is this?



*edit nvm, just saw the title in the url


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*Fine Spot Azureus Pair*








*Male Powder Blue*








*Female Bakhuis Mountain*








*Suriname Cobalt*








*Giant Orange Froglets*


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

this isn't my frog and I thought it was an azureus when I took the pic (a couple of years ago) someone pointed out that it may well be a 'new river' though.... shot taken at the Blue Planet Aquarium, in the UK.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like an azeurus to me...


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

oh right - apologies if so! took this at the same shoot.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hexentanz said:


> oooooooo which one is this?
> 
> 
> 
> *edit nvm, just saw the title in the url


That is my stud male Regina


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Some of my Matecho's


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

My old male fine spot that I traded.









Blue sided Cobalt


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, thought I had shared my New Rivers - Female is in the back of the male in both shots. 1st one I actually named "Stroke Me" because I caught the strokking action in the shot.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

My Azureus waiting for breakfast!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Male (right) from Scott Menigoz. Laid the first viable clutch with the female (SNDF, left)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs!!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very vivid Cits, Eric. I'm getting some this weekend, and now I'm even more excited!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Julio said:


> nice frogs!!


Thanks, Julio. I know you have a nice pair, as well. Have you gotten yours to stop laying on the leaves?



Anoleo2 said:


> Very vivid Cits, Eric. I'm getting some this weekend, and now I'm even more excited!


Thanks, Chris! I'm sure you'll enjoy them. One of my favorite frogs due to their color, size, and personality.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 4, 2009)

There, one of my two "Nominat" males :










Photo made right after I misted the tank. It's a miracle he stayed to pose for the camera... usually he avoids open areas when I mist the tank.
This one puts other tincs to shame in regards to being a bottomless pit.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some of mine. The Green Sipaliwini is with frog sold as a cobalt, but it looks like the nominat on Tropical Experience. I'd appreciate any thoghts on him. Also, the excellent Citronellas I acquired from Erick and the belly of my male Giant Orange (this pair laid their 26 clutch yesterday, breeding from which I am putting my first F2 pairs together.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Regina Pair









Wow those are gorgeous, I'm planning on getting some regina's next!
What type of moss is that?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

got some pretty cool shots of my Blue Sip pair
The last shot was the first time I actually messed with the MF(manual focus) on my point n shoot, came out pretty nice I think

female left, male right









female

















Male









sorry bout the clarity, the glass has some hard water stains, and lemon juice is not making them go away!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Alanis female


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Male Alanis


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

ErickG said:


> Thanks, Julio. I know you have a nice pair, as well.


I HAD to . . . haha! 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/12635-classic-board-qoutes-8.html#post354756


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Matechos.... Nice due, oh that cit isnt too shabby either...haha great frogs man!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks! I heard that you now have one from the same exact one. Yup, Troy, that's the mommy!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yes! In fact i do Erick, and im not sure if he informed you that he just fertilized some eggs this past sunday, that were from my female Citronella from hell, cause she liked to breed with the Alanis, all jokes aside, hes a really good looking frog, and im thinking the off spring should be quite nice as well


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

tons of pics of my lorenzos here...
dendrobates tinctorius lorenzo pictures by ratfink_nova - Photobucket

enjoy!!

james


----------



## SJS (Dec 19, 2008)

My Saul male and the pair together.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Great pics. I can't wait until I get my frogs. I am trying to decide which species....


----------



## thelegend76 (Feb 10, 2009)

I second that motion. I am just hooked on tincs, especially Citronellas. I can't wait to get some. Hopefully later this summer.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

2009 euro imports at 9 months
















2005 euro imports at ~9 months


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

You sure do have some nice tincs, Erick!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## shinobi (Aug 12, 2009)

This is my D. tinctorius.
Female (i'm not sure)









and (probably) male









btw. this is my first post on this forum so... Hi


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Is that a powder blue and a cobalt?



shinobi said:


> This is my D. tinctorius.


----------



## shinobi (Aug 12, 2009)

melas said:


> Is that a powder blue and a cobalt?


No, 2x Kew Mountain


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm - never heard of those - are you in the US or abroad? Are they called anything else?


----------



## shinobi (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm from Poland  Hm... maybe Nominat?
Edit
Yeah, they are called cobalt too 
Nomint, Cobalt, Kew Mountain... this is the same frog


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Ahh okay! That makes sense then. I'd be curious to hear other's opinions but that top one looks a lot like a powder blue to me - you don't typically see that light blue on the cobalts.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I think the powderblues typically have more black and not such a prominant, deep yellow pattern. Based on that notion, the lighter legs would drive me more towards a potential Patricia look-alike. It could also be the way the picture was taken. Maybe the animals themselves look a bit young to get a definite. The second picture shows more cobalt characteristics, tho.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Female Patricia (+- 3-4 years old)

















Lorenzo (+- 1 tot 1.5 months old)


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Azureus:

































Bakhuis:


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I was searching and found this thread...It needed to be bumped!

hrrrrrmmm...Photobucket isn't working, I don't have any pictures as of right now! 

Here is your mission: I am in need of a up to date tinctorius morph guide (as the tropical experience site isn't working). I need every tinctorius owner to ban together and post pictures of every single known species of (more or less) easily obtainable tinctorius species to form a Dendroboard tinctorius morph guide...I am counting on you. Do not fail me.



HAHA! I have always wanted to do that. Glad I got my 'Mission Commander giving mission orders' voice out of my system.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

ok will help get this one going again


----------

